# Lighting for plants and axolotls



## Marc1981 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,

I'm currently cycling a new tank that I plan to put axolotls in. So far I only have a dwarf lily, a red diamond and a tree shaped piece of driftwood each wrapped in java moss. I plan to add in many many more over the next couple months. Anyways, I have a 36" T5HO double lamp topping my 50g tank and I know that should be sufficient for the plants but Axolotls don't like a lot of light. Is there any way I can cut the light back a bit while staying at high output? I was hoping to be able to have one of the two bulbs be blue to give it a softer effect. Would this be enough to keep medium-high light plants? The lights are currently on for at least 8 hours a day and will continue to do so. I personally don't want it as bright either to be honest but if I do end up needing to keep both full spectrum bulbs then so be it. The Axolotls will have enough places to hide if need be.

Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Blue light usually doesn't make it natural. Try finding a yellowish bulb, this makes it look warmer and less bright but is still useful for your plants. Another way would be placing mosquito gaze or something between the lamps and water. The number of layers would dependent on the amount of light you like. 

But I never found axolotls mind bright light. Mine loved the direct sunlight the tank was receiving in the winter.


----------



## Marc1981 (Mar 13, 2016)

Well the thing is, I don't like the look of yellow or full spectrum white. Besides it being unatural looking, will my plants be okay under one blue and one white full spectrum high output? Like I said, I'll go with full if need be but I'm being stubborn and I really want a slightly blue feel to my tank. 

That's great your Axololts didn't mind the bright light. Very good to know!


----------

